# My 54 Gallon Corner Fish Tank - Pictures



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

This is my 54 gallon corner fish tank. I bought it used, it was really dirty, they were keeping it outside, so I cleaned it and repainted the top frame. It has a chip on the glass, but it doesn't leak. It looks great now. I would love to have enough room for it, but unfortunately it's going to the storage with the other tanks. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of the tank before being cleaned.



















Chip (no leaks)



























This tank is now in the storage.


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

nice corner tank. If you need to store it some were i just so happen to have a spot in my living room for a corner tank. :thumb:


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Hahaha! It's a nice tank for a saltwater set up.


----------



## janewalker123 (Jul 1, 2011)

fddlss said:


> Hahaha! It's a nice tank for a saltwater set up.


yeah it is like a salt water set up and pretty much nice design it has that 
can makes my each house or office corner beautiful.
i am deseperatly to want it now. can any body let me know that when it supposed to available in market ?


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

looks great nice restoration. wat are ur plans wd ur stocking?


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Right now it's in the storage, but as I expected my GF now wants a saltwater tank and we are going to set up that one. Before, she was the biggest opposer of a second tank in the house, but as I expected she liked the Malawi tank and now she wants a second tank!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Before, she was the biggest opposer of a second tank in the house, but as I expected she liked the Malawi tank and now she wants a second tank!


When the females start holding, tell her you're going to have to let the babies get eaten because you don't have anywhere to put them. Then you'll get a fish room full of tanks.


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

Unless your gf is like mine she said "part of the life cycle" haha :lol:


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

hahahah! Bad thing my tank is an all-male tank lol! Also, she likes some fish that are not compatible with my current setup and I played the "if you want it we are going to have to get another tank" and she was like "forget about it, why can't you keep them all together" etc. But at least she wants a reef now, which obviously I'm going to end up doing all the work because she will want to do things the easy way and any living creature will end up dead, so I already see it coming lol.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Frazee86 said:


> Unless your gf is like mine she said "part of the life cycle" haha :lol:


Lol she mentioned something like that once but I don't remember exactly what it was...


----------



## s9601694 (Apr 14, 2011)

have you set up your tank yet?


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

s9601694 said:


> have you set up your tank yet?


I have a 120 and a 20 QT set up, but not the one above still in the storage. I would like to set it up, but I don't have much time or space and my wife is pregnant.


----------



## s9601694 (Apr 14, 2011)

fddlss said:


> s9601694 said:
> 
> 
> > have you set up your tank yet?
> ...


Shame, i have the same tank with the same idea (Malawi's) and am looking for some experiences...

Congratulations on the pregnancy though!


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

s9601694 said:


> fddlss said:
> 
> 
> > s9601694 said:
> ...


Thanks!

It's a nice tank for a reef.


----------



## Chillywilly (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks great!

I got the second one on this page and was quite concerned that it wouldn't be suitable but turned out fine!

http://fishtankbank.com/corner-fish-tank/


----------

